# Mysterious



## Sixwing (Jan 30, 2009)

If I were you, I'd go with at least 6 otos - they appreciate company, and will be more active and visible with more fish. 

Sounds like this will be very pretty - I look forward to seeing your lots of rocks!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

The rocks serve mostly as the foundation and are covered a lot, but they are still visible...I plan to go collect more, as a five gallon bucket full was apparently not enough for me...muahaha!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

How many rocks are you going to put in that glass box?  Sounds like it is going to be awesome. Are you going to heat the tank or leave it unheated for the minnows?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

The pics, though not professoinal in quality, still give you an idea.

To all stem plant owners, I need lots of rotalas to go behind the ferns. The ferns you see there are only half of what I own, so i can trade lots of needle leaf ferns.

enough talk... pics:









































































And a lot more ferns have to go in, but at 1am last night i hat to call it quits, so tonight hopefully, i will finish the initial planting and top it off.

Enjoy
Stephen Rountree


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I want a whole lot of rocks, because as you can see, they get covered up a lot. I collected them from an old stream bed, where there are Tons and tons of them literally...some as big as a car, some as big as your fingernail...i just need some more big ones, so I don't have to stack little ones on top of each other.

Oh and i never heat my tanks...they do fine. I left my window open during the snow(accidentally) and the others did fine in the 50 degree temps for a day or so. usually the room temp tank is plenty for the fishy friends.

Again, the planting is very thin, as i have two more pitchers full of ferns to put in. what is in the tank is like one handful...i got about 8 more to go in...though i prolly won't use all of them.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

rountreesj said:


> Pics really are coming soon, just gotta head home and upload them.
> Still planting, so excuse the current emptiness.


I've been waiting for these pics for quite some time now....so I'm pretty stoked about them being posted (talk about building anticipation - how long have you been working on this,...5 months now?). 

No doubt your tank will be quite exceptional, and no need to apologize for a half-empty (or more) tank; plants do, after all, take time to grow! Just glad you got the pictures up! :thumbsup:

This thing's really going to be a gem once you start seeing some growth....


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

well i have been planning for about 6 months now. I HAD it about ready two months ago, but that DIY tank was not safe, so i went overboard and got 1/2" glass. It doesn't look very good to me plants wise, but I guess i am used to my 55 that had tons of plants. And I'm not sure about the whole anubias-in-sand deal...If all else fails, I can sell them and replace them with fissidens on rocks.

I also hate the low output spiral lights I can't wait till I can get some MH glory goin on.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I can see why you want more rocks now. I like the layout. What kind of rotalas are you going to put in the tank?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

i want sp green, colorata, and rotundifolia


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Well Bout time, You have just been talking and talking about this tank. We finally get pics. LOL. It looks great, how thick is the glass on the glass cages tanks. That still looks pretty thick especially at the bottom, it looks like it is double glass on the bottom. Will the MH be over kill for the Needle leaf? I do remember when my Needle leaf was all green and not algaefied, it was definately a sight. Is that something red behind the DW already, Kind of looks like a plant already back there?

Are those 2 tom minis on the right side? HAHA.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

rountreesj said:


> i want sp green, colorata, and rotundifolia


If I weren't battling algae right now, I'd send you some. That will look sweet in this tank. I can't wait to see updates.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I really like it!!
Something about Anubias tucked b/w rocks just looks soo cool!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah...the more i look at it, the more i think i will try to bunch the anubias up more into maybe 3 groups and sell the extras(or trade for rotalas)they just look too spread out, which makes them look sickly for some reason.

Reckles, the glass i got them to use was extra thick for the size tank: it is 1/2" pane glass, and double reinforced on the bottom. I feel safe keeping it 3 feet from my bed now. just one toms, the other one is out of commision cause I just havnt tested it since i fixed it.

And by the way Glasscages.com is pretty good quality.their seams are nice and MY tank has nice polished edges. there is some silicone squeeze out on the bottom, but who cares right.? But their customer service sucks by me. So if you're close, i recommend them if you are patient and laid back.

I'm gonna go get more rocks tonight weather permitting... then I hope I can incorporate them into the current scape w/o disturbing too much.

keep the questions and comments/critiques coming.
Stephen Rountree


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

That's a very good start. I agree extra rocks would be good - I think it would accentuate your hardscape.

On another note, your shorts are very shiny and very red. :eek5:


----------



## derekp (Feb 25, 2009)

Good start. I like the anubias how it is, just let it spread a little and fill in.


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

nice looking tank

cheers-K


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Well i have a big update. 

I went out last tonight(last night about 8 hours ago anyhow) and collected many more rocks! Broke my back doing it too, or maybe that was from rescaping. Who knows?

Anyhow...some pics:


Rocks anyone?









That might not look like much rocks, but believe me, it was about 75-100lbs!!!

empty... ...again!

















re-nourishment for all those calories I burned carrying those rocks a clouple of miles on my back.









This is how I attach the ferns. Just get a piece of wire, stack the ferns on it, and then twist it onto the wood. Piece of cake!

















Brefore:









After:









Now I know some people may have liked all the anubias spread out, but I have some fizzidens on the way, and I need it to be cleaned up a little, so they aren't piled on top of each other.

All in all I'm much more pleased with it now. I can actually see some of the rocks I worked so hard to get, and it looks more complete. Now I just need the stem plants.

P.S. I got about 20 kinda little petites, and a gallon pitcher full of needle leaf for sale or trade to any takers.


Regards
Stephen Rountree


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I really like the rockpile/driftwood look. 

Oh, and your DIY light fixture is pretty nifty too.


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

great addition!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

suhweeet dude. i love the final shot. nice lights too!

how much did that tank cost? if you dont mind sharing


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

The after shot is a _clear_ improvement, in my opinion. It looks really, really nice. Excellent work.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

the tank was:
basic rimless 36"x18"x16"---$150
1/2" glass instead of 3/8"---$45
pick up off truck---$36

total was $231. But I will say they were very very very unprofessional about the pick up. They originally told me like 10 pm in macon when i asked them when I ordered it, then they called 3 days prior to pickup and told me 4 pm. So I CALL them the day of pick up at 2 pm and ask if everything is still on and good to go...and they confirm 4 pm. Right so get this...i'm in Byron GA at 3:15 and I chill till 4:15, when the guy calls me and says they're not even out of tennessee. Yeah...!!! so I go 130mph back up I-75 to my class at gordon college, then back down to byron(which is an hour drive) and get there at 7:15(which THEY said was the revised time to pick up). Then i sit till 10:30 waiting for those tools!!!

long story short. I love the tank. exceptionally built, some very minor imperfections and silicone squeeze out on the bottomthe visible seams are minimal and nicely done. VERY sturdy. BUT ^^^ their customer service and promptness suck. The owner spoke to me on the phone about the silicone they use, cause i read scolley's thread. He is an arrogant dude...If you are willing (like me) to deal with this, their tanks are great. I researched them and knew beforehand to expect bad service, so be warned. I was warned by my research, so i was ok with bad customer service.:icon_roll

All in all, i am satisfied.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

The tank was nice at first but it really looks nice with the bigger rock pile.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Totally awesome. I am loving this look. With the rotala, it'll be amazing.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

It looked great before but I'm liking the re-do even better.roud: Keep it coming...lol


----------



## eric_c (Sep 25, 2008)

Love the look of the tank! Love the Pumas too.


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

Your scape looks awesome!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks guys!

I still have some ferns that are fresh. i can send them tomorrow, but if they don't go by then, to the bro's cichlid tank they go...

regards.
Stephen Rountree


----------



## emmanuelchavez (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, the tank looks great. Good job! roud:


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

I love your tank! Are you doing a journal on your second tank?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

skratikans- Are you reffering to the little one on the dresser? If so, I am going to take it down, clean it then start it back up with updates.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a question?

I have to decide between white cloud minnows and ember tetras. now the tank will have no heater, and it was originally going to house white clouds but i can easily facilitate the later.. 

I CAN do either, but i am leaning towards white clouds. I plan on stocking about 30 so keep this in mind cause I really dunno if i can handle another $100 for fish.

what do you guys/gals think?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

White clouds!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Any close-ups on how you hung your lighting? Ingenious!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll snap some pics of the light dudad later.

Thanks
Stephen Rountree


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

Go with the white clouds


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

well i was researching the white clouds, I found that they are native to china, indonesia, area...which is actually not bad cause the plants are from that area. So the plants and fish will be "natural" together. I had thought the white clouds were naturally from the U.S. area...guess not. I'm thinking white clouds it is...like 30 of them and 6 ottos.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the tank looks really good. the scape is amazing. 


> That might not look like much rocks, but believe me, it was about 75-100lbs!!!


they probably have a lot of iron in them. it would also explain the brownish colored areas of some stones.

i suggest you go with the white clouds (or get gold clouds, personally, they are even better). they are very active fish. plus its looks cool when the males display to each other. and as a bonus they are easy to spawn.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks awesome  Loving the rocks!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

WOW! That tank kicks glass.... lol, bad pun, but that glass thickness is awesome! did you go with glasscages? That rock pile is awesome as well! The light bar is great. I had an oreo mcflurry on tuesday night as well  lol. Good idea on using the wire to attach the plants, I use the same method :thumbsup:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i wouldnt do 30.... more like 20. but thats just me. i like a nice balance of fish to space, and not too much commotion. and why do your white clouds cost so much?? the ones at my lfs are only 1.49 each 

and speaking of shakes i had an orange julius today


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

20? input folks

white clouds arent expensive, embers are...

thanks for the plants.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ooh gotcha. are you going for an asian themed tank?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

not necesarily, but I think trying to stay relatively so is good...


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Next Q. 

I've been Pm'ing orlando about lights.

Obviously i'm a cheapscate when it comes to lights, so I was planning on doing fishneedit.com MH. I think i've decided on 2x70 watt MH for this tank. 

Does anyone have experience with these? Orlando says the balasts get hot (I know the actual fixture will...duh, but imput on the balasts?)

Next is, sinse the tank is about 50 gallons, will 140 watts be enough light to make my colorata red?

I think the MH will also brighten up the scape a bit.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

I have one of the new 150W models with the electronic ballast and it does get a bit hot to the touch. I've never owned another MH light though so I can't compare it to another.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

you can't say you're a cheapslate about lights and then say you're going MH. The eventual bulb and ballast costs will far overpower other light choices. T5HO will be about the cheapest thing you can do in the longrun with how long their bulbs last and the much cheaper cost of replacement.

That, and past a certain point, there are many other factors to consider in regards to red plants aside from just the light. Unfortunately, people still haven't gotten to the "root" of the issue, and it would seem that light, lean nitrates, and most importantly good rich Co2 distribution play into it. I'm sure that light would, however, be enough to make those plants the color you want IF you have all of the other elements where they need to be.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

So what if I go 1 x 70watt MH and two of the 2' 24x2 t5 fixtures? it will come out the same price essentially. I want to go MH for the shimmer and the totaly BA look. but t5 is better rounded for aquariums. The issue is getting light to both ends of the tank. will this setup be sufficient?

I think 70 watt MH's should run a good bit cooler than 150's


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I mean I'm a cheapskate as far as brand loyalty...i don't care who makes it, just don't want "total" crap. I am running a DIY special right now, so anything will be 'mo better'!


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

another thought is looking at your current scape - do you need that much light? One MH centered with your current scape should do the trick. If you decide to change it, you can always add another MH or a set of T5's.....


As for the hot ballast - you can likely have the ballast away from your aquarium.....


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

will one 150 do the trick then.

The "current" scape is low light. The back will be filled with reds soon though. and i want more light for the others too as it looks a little dim in there. only thought is, will one 150 hit both ends enough...although both ends are not really heavily planted.

so i might just go 1 x 150watt MH. 6700k or 8000k?

I also saw a guy selling an aquamedic 150 watt on APC for 125 shipped. input?

Thanks for suggestions and help from all so far,
Stephen Rountree


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

raise it up. if you're set on 150 (or find a good price) you'll have plenty of light, and be able to hit the sides by suspending it higher above the tank.

in fact, you seem to already have a nice bar setup for this purpose!


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

^^^^^^

agreed. You can always raise up the light a little bit for more diffusion to the sides at a later date. From what I remember reading, 1 MH covers ~2ft of tank space. If you're going to have low-light/deadspace with your setup, the one MH should work well....


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

i think i'll go one 150MH then. Now its just a q of color. 6700 or 8000k?

thanks guys for helping me make up my mind.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

another factor for redness of plants is the Fe content of your substrate.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

One 150W over your tank will work if it's raised up pretty high. Don't forget to factor in for a lot of light spillage. I ran a 150W MH over the same-sized tank. The center received too much light, actually, and stems started to bend and shy away from the light. I couldn't deal with the light spillage so the fixture was closer to the water than I would've liked, but it was a compromise. There were definitely dark spots on the top corners of the tank which irked me. 

2x70W gave me much better coverage without irradiating the center area with light. Great pearling, the top 4-6" of certain plants were a deep red or hot pinkish hue. Run the tank high on iron and lean on nitrates.

Just my two cents.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

FWIW I originally bought the 150W I have to put over my 40 breeder. After a few quick tests I haven't been in a rush to set up any type of hangers for it. If I had the choice to do it again I'd go 2x70W.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

ok so 2x70 or 1x150

same wattage basically. and better spread.

in the end...about $75 more for the 2x70, but I will be happy I think....hope...


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm doing 2x70 over my 65g (just a tall breeder). Two sources are obviously better for coverage. As far as color, 6500K or 8000K will both get the job done, it just depends what you want to look at, and more importantly bulb availability. Mine are being built into the canopy so I pieced everything together, but I ended up getting Venture 6500K bulbs, eballastwise electronic ballasts and reflectors from hellolights. I have about $100 in each light.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, I'd go with the 2x70 or the 1x70+the t5's. your choice  I really, really like this tank!


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

Love the new set-up. The addtional rocks make all the difference. You tweaked the wood too- just right in my opinion. 

I have the 8000K bulbs from fishneedit and really like them (alot less expensive than ADA too). I vote for 2 X 70. You will need the extra light for the red stems you plan to give it the highlights, plus you can raise them up a little higher until it grows in to prevent algae until the tank gets settled in. 

One 150 would give you alot of dark spots on the edges and under the wood- something I found with my outer orbit fixture in the center over a deep tank.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah i'm thinking two 70's but it'll be a few weeks...gotta replace a cv-joint...6 hours i won't enjoy! so gotta save for a minute.

thanks for the input guys and gals


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

i'm having a tad of the white fungus on the wood. Seen it before no problem, i've been getting it off with an old tooth brush for a little while. the question I have is, Will ottos eat it, or do I need to get it all out if i see any floating? it's hard to know if it would attach to th sand, rocks, or any of the plants.

I've had it before and it went away, but it is just another aggrivation.

I'm gonna do a 75% water change tomorrow, and get any I see...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Otos will eat dw fungus, and apparently excel will kill it as well


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I just realized I need to take some updated pics:smile:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Otos will eat dw fungus, and apparently excel will kill it as well


yup both get rid of it. 



rountreesj said:


> I just realized I need to take some updated pics:smile:


yes you do :icon_surp


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

but i have to wait for the colorata first chris127, or it will look almost the same


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

updated pics.

I thinned the ferns out a bit as many of the leaves were upside down, or deformed. Also the wire i attached them with was not holding, so I used some better wire, so the places arent quite as good, I'll have to fiddle with 'em some more.

On a good note, no algae, and the dw fungus is limited to about 3 pieces. I will most likely get some ottos this weekend. 

So far I have done three 75-90% h2o changes. the water has a little tannins, so I think I'll pick up some purigen for the filter then. I need to get the new lights soon as well and another 2213...

pics:

























Yes it does look bare right now, but the stems in the back should help, and like I stated earlier, the ferns should come in thicker, so that should really help...

Comment critiques welcome as always.

Regards,
Stephen Rountree


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh and the pics are blurry, but I snapped them on the run. The first ones are washed out some, but you can see the rock detail better, and the last is the correct color, but blurry...go figure. I need a tripod! (and those HQI fixtures)!!!


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice looking mound o' hardscape, its going to look nice when things start growing in. 

I'm definitely going hunting for some stones around locally after seeing what you've come up with. 

As far as the pics. I use a bar stool as a tripod when I'm trying to take good pics. Have a nice dark room with no lights on, only tank lights.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

That sure is a nice hardscape, it looks really natural


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

White fungus is usually taken care of with the rinse cycle of Excel I spray on the wood and the soaking...makes me think I need to up the concentration. 

It will go away soon if it hasnt already.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah it is strange...my other package had zero issues at all with any fungus...

this time round, only a few pieces have it. I've been getting at it with an old tooth brush during water changes. I think a few more good hits at it and I'll be rid of the fungus.

Just one of those things you learn how to deal with...building experience as my dad says...It is nice to be able to go home week to week and see absolutely zero algae! in either tank. Now I see little growth, but no algae...

So the water seems to be clearing up. I rigged up a water change system into the intake of the eheim. It is basically a faucet in the intake line. I just screw my python onto the faucet, and vuala I dont blow sand all over the tank and I can also prime my filter this way. I can close the output rube valves and prime the intake tube, then close the intake valves and pull any air out of the filter. It should work like a charm, but I have to get a male to female adapter for my python. 

I ordered my other 2213 tuesday night, Hopefully I'll get it early next week. Then I need to fabricate a reactor to go inline. I'm thinking two 2213's should be enough flow even with the reactor on one of them, but hey if not...another eheim would never hurt...imagine how sick it would look in the stand to have three identical filters in a line...!

Monday or Tuesday Ill be getting around 20 white cloud minnows as well, and Lord willing, I'll get about 7 ottos, 6 for the big tank and another for the little one. 

Pics will hopefullt get posted up tonight hopefully of the tank and the plumbing...


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Very nice hardscape!
This layout looks like it will grow into a stunning display!

I would suggest being careful with that python and water pressure from faucet, that's 30-60 psi and will blow a filter and or its piping apart if a valve is closed and any pressure builds up. Then again its hard to tell exactly how you are doing what you described above.
Anyway looks great, MD


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

thank you for the warning. I think it will be ok as long as I make sure to leave at least one set of the valves open. Yeah it would suck if the filter expploded during a water change. although...the faucet is above the valves on the intake tube, so it cant blow...it would just push water out of the intake hose...


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

So the whole h20 change thingie is a go! I found the best resultts are to leave the filter running, hook up the python and open the faucet. I don't dare turn it up full speed, but that would do the exact thing i'm trying not to do anyhow...

On another note, Petsmart got my package to me in 3 days, but it was some gravel vac, so I called, and they gave me some crap about print this shipping label and return this item, and we are sending you a filter like what you wanted to begin with...but that is settled...so anywho... Hope to get the second 2213 by next Tuesday or Wednesday. 

Next are the lights, I wanted the filter first, and am still waiting on my federal tax check, so ... ... ... ... ... ... sometime 2x70watt HQI


----------



## Stevie D (Jul 16, 2008)

Man you tank looks awesome!! Good luck, i can't wait to see how it turns out. I'm really inspired by your hardscape.

Stevie D


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

so hows this tank going?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

are you still getting the mhs?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

love the scape, very kick ass :thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

One thing that I would change is the curved piece of wood on the right


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow I love the hardscape. Great job!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

That is a hardscape and a half. Well done.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Yup still going MH...got the other filter setup, but I've been so busy...college...And I just found out to graduate with my two year biology degree, I have to have pre-calculus, calculus, and physics...!!!!!

So...yes its still going, I should be getting my white clouds today or tomorrow... so i'm excited. and the plant growth is very slow because i have a 1hour photo period and then another 3 hour photo period. the plants are growing, but not like a high light setup. I do however have zero algae! not a spec...i have mostly gotten rid of the DW fungus, but one piece of driftwood is being stubborn. 

And the curved piece of wood was planned to be "out of place" to make the driftwood not seem as if it is all pointing up...I think it looks slightly unnatural, but has something about it that makes it fit in...I may snap off part of the curve later on...


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I need to get lily or flow pipes of some sort. Right now I'm using some rapids canister inputs and outputs, but they are still not quite right...I may do DIY acrylic...we'll see... glass in/outs would just be B.A. But so much pricier...

I also need to get some clear 1/2" pipe for the filters...just little things...


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

and i never took pics...I'm sorry fellas, I'll do my best to snap a few at lunch...


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Some pics of the setup. Tank looks almost exactly as a few weeks ago...

The reason people ike to go starfire...although this is more blue than in person...









A better representation of the glass color...

















Now the in stand shots and the water change faucet...









See the faucet...it will pump water into the tank through the intake and return of the filter it seems to work well. I won't turn the water pressure all the way up, but that would blow crap all over my tank anyhow...









quick shots...

















I got some more pics, but I have to head back to work...

As always comments/critiques welcome.

Regards,
Stephen Rountree


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It looks really great! But are those copper pipe fittings?


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

clwatkins10 said:


> It looks really great! But are those copper pipe fittings?


Looks like brass to me.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

coolnick said:


> Looks like brass to me.


the nozzle does look like brass.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

i'm pretty sure they're all brass, but I won't have shrimp, so copper at this level wouldn't be an issue anyhow...


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow sweet hardscape...
I like it so much I plan to redo my 54 bow in similar fashion


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I do have co2 injected into the tank. Right now I'm only pumping in about 1 bps because the minnows are young(oh got the minnows, that's an update) and i think with the low plant mass, the o2 levels wouldn't be sufficient. 

The twin filters are great! I will get two sets of glass intakes and outputs eventually. I'd like cal-aqua through Orlando at greenleafaquarium, but I think ebay has some that can compete and that my wallet will like better (but the biggest issue is really the shape of the lilly with the right size pipe) Orlando has some that are the right size, but I don't really like cal-aqua's shape...). I also plan on joining the intakes near the filters so that I can inject co2 into both of the filters and get better flow and less "burping".

I did a slight re-scape and removed the curved piece of wood to the far right. I removed a clump or two of needle fern, and added some more petite. Now it looks slightly more symmetrical...but hopefully the stems can be trimmed to change that. I have more driftwood, and the needle fern is all in the 10 gallon, so if I need or want to add some back I can. I also have some more petite in the ten I will more than likely add. I am going to re-scape the 10 with sand and only use fizzidens and ferns, so I think the petites will go to the big tank, or to the swap-n-shop. 

Still zero algae. I want to add some ottos, but they would die I'm afraid. That is not a bad issue I don't guess. the HQI's are still planned, but I really want to wait for my federal check to come in as I don't want to use all of my money to get them. The spiral lights are doing the job, but they will never get me anything other than green out of my rotundifolia of colorata.

The water changer works good. No issues there. The chlorine didn't do any damage after the "stocked" water change, But what I didn't think of is the possibility of the water authorities changing the "recipe" for water at some time... I will stock up on some dechlorinator in a lil' bit and feel safer.

Pics when I get a chance. Critiques comments welcome.

Regards
Stephen Rountree


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

So updates...

Compare the old to the new...

Old:









New:

























See I still have plenty of room for stems!!! :









I tried to get a pic of the fish, but got a cool reflection pic instead:









Some closeups:

































Bolbitis growing OK:

















Gotta love petites!!! : 

































The fish (some of them):









I tried to get a good pic of the sand:









The stand:

















In-stand shot:









Custom double reg:









My tripod:









My favorite angle to view the tank from!!! :









Another cool angle:









anyways that's all the pics for now. Comments/critiques welcome.

Regards,
Stephen Rountree


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its looking great man. the WCMMs look tiny!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah the fish are very small, like 1/4" to 1/2" so they gotta grow a lil.


----------



## Tamelesstgr (Jan 11, 2008)

I really love the hardscape, I need to add more rocks to mine, need to wait till I can get access to more rocks at the lake I visit frequently in the summer.

Some of my needle leaf is turning brown, and I had the same problem with my regular Java the last few weeks. 

I've got the fungus too on my wood. I have been taking them out of the tank and re-boiling them and scouring them, but it seems to come back after a few days. Looks like my otos are eating it, I have 3 in my 20 gallon.

The 4 75 watt spirals is an interesting look hanging there, I kind of like it. How is that wired together?

Do you find that the sand settles and moves around on you? My cory's seem to be pushing it all over and it is settling.

Really nice job!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

rountreesj,
Looking good, though I think I like the wood a little better in the old shot...:icon_redf
I also was wondering what is the substrate you are using? I can't seem to find it in your initial post.
It looks like pool filter sand similar to what I have used. Very nice!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Tamelesstgr: Needle leaf turning brown is probably from lack of light, or a pinched risome, orreally bed circulation possibly. DW fungus is a pain, but it is easy to irradicate using ottos, I just don't have enough algae for them. And I don't have cories, so I don't have to worry about the sand settling or shifting. It does however get on the leaves of the plants if I really churn it...on accident...

Coltonorr: I did like the old layout as well, but the ferns were in too thick of chunks and the leaves didn't look like they were grown in naturally. in the newer scape, I also incorporated a lot more petites, which I love, and have more room for the stems once they grow in. I also found the curved piece of wood too distracting. I used Aquasoil I(used by another member, so already cycled) "Desert Sand" The sand is from Home Depot in the garden section. It comes in a halg gallon bag or so. I think I used six bags. they are about $5 each, so I think I spent about $25-$30. I keep it perfectly level with the front and bottom glass using a small triangle ruler. I can smooth out the "wrinkles" and fan it a tad to give it a nice smooth look.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, we are trying to decide on what type of hardwood floors to put down, so please ignore the plywood floors...


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

this is one of my fav tanks on this site! i dunno how i missed it! this is my kind of tank, i love the hardscape and the sand contrast! makes me wish i had some sad in my 46. anyways, i have some zebra rocks and manzanita branches and also a ton of narrow leave and regular java fern so my question is, how can i create what u did?! how did u place the wood and did u ziptie them together or put the rocks ontop of them? im going to rescape my 46 today a bit and wud love some pointers.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

love it, great open top, and one hell of a hardscape. only complaint would be that I'd like to see more green but that of course is something that takes time. Sure will mature into a great scape. for future references I'd say avoid any red in a tank with this type of hardscape, dark dark green will make it POP, and red will make it blend. This is all personal opinion of course


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, it looks awesome. The hardscape is so much better! I can't wait for this baby to fill in. Just a couple of months and you're there.


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

Your tank looks awesome! I love the look of the rimless tank with the lights mounted above it. Very cool. 

I like your tripod, too.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks everyone for the compliments. Also Does everyone else agree with cmlaracy about the reds? I'm torn now...


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

rountreesj said:


> thanks everyone for the compliments. Also Does everyone else agree with cmlaracy about the reds? I'm torn now...


I thought about it for a while. If there's ENOUGH green, the red wont make the scape blend, as the green will contrast off the hardscape like it should, and the red will contrast off the green (red will NOT contrast off your hardscape, and it will look pretty crummy). If there's not enough green, any red, if you ask me, will simply wash out the scape and remove any popping contrast. Your going to need the green to really fill in and thicken out before any red looks good, but I'm sure you can make that happen :thumbsup:. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes I think I agree. At the moment a red plant would not really come out as brilliantly as they could, since there is still a lot of wood and rocks that dominate the tank. 

It's a great crisp look at the moment, plenty of contrast. When, or better, if the plants grow in and take some of the darker elements away (that depends largely on whether you want it that way, that's why I said "if") a couple of brilliantly red plants in the foreground could be a nice addition. I like lotus for that. 

But for the moment I like the tank as it is!


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah I think shades of green are going to be your best bet. And texture is going to play a role as well, I just don't see any stems working well unless they are white space fill-in in the background. Once your bolbitis matures and turns dark green that should help a lot. You could also get some of that petite up in the branches a little to get the white roots hanging down.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

bump... ... ...no jk lol!!!

Thanks for the compliments guys. 

Coolnick, I think for now i'll keep the petites out of the branches...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

sooo when you getting those MH?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Dude...I'm waiting on Uncle Sam to give me my money!!! I guess they gave too much away in the bailout and now they can't pay my my IRS refund...

Anyhow...I'll get them as soon as I have the funds...as long as my car doesn't break orsomething...


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

How is the tank coming along?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

rountreesj said:


> as my car doesn't break orsomething...


too late.



JK, I still love this tank, and I am also interested in an uppity- up dizzle


----------



## Spachi (Oct 27, 2008)

rountreesj said:


> Oh yeah, we are trying to decide on what type of hardwood floors to put down, so please ignore the plywood floors...


are you going to move the tank for this?


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

update pics please


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Super sweet. I loved your canopy, why did you take it down? :Hihi: This hardscape is one of the best I have ever seen.


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

Updates? Has the DW fungus died off yet?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

i'll snap some pics tonight. still got the same lights. i have decided to fiddle with them some and i'll probably keep them. I havnt had one bit of algae at all from the get go. not one bit. the dw algae is not really going away but not invading eithr. the tank is pretty much on pause mode right now. no trouble but no real changes. i've been too busy with school, work, and hehe...goin to the clubs and chattin up the girls late into the nights/early into the mornings...so the tank was not the number one priority...


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

quick pic:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It has grown 
It's very nice


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

the nice thing is not one spec of algae!!! i love this tank. last night i was doing a water change and was texting and forgot to watch the water level and it over flowed about half a gallon onto the floor!!! glad i had the python right across the hall...i just sprinted in, openned the nozzel and turned the sink on full blast. 

at this point i'm debating on whether or not to just make a wooden canoppy about 30" long and 12" wide and 4-6" tall and suspend it and just use spiral lights. the lights i have seem to be working great for now...i just get blinded when i enter the room...


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Your tank is coming along really nicely and also what convinced me to try glasscages.com as well. Did you ask for the polished edges, or did the tank just come that way? Would you mind taking some close up pictures of the edges?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

the edges aren't polished just sanded, but they look ok.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

rountreesj said:


> And by the way Glasscages.com is pretty good quality.their seams are nice and MY tank has nice polished edges. there is some silicone squeeze out on the bottom, but who cares right.?


I misunderstood from your earlier comment that the edges were polished. What is the difference between polished and sanded?


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Great looking display!
Rimless aquariums accent a nice clean aquascape so much. 
md


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

volatile said:


> I misunderstood from your earlier comment that the edges were polished. What is the difference between polished and sanded?


polished glass is like getting beveled edges on the glass. Sanded is a rough finish to the edges or the glass to keep you from getting cut.
polished:








sanded: well I can't find a picture of a sanded glass edge


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

been a long time guys! never got the lights cause...well never got my tax return lol. sposed to send me a form cause they sent it in february but it never made it to the bank somehow. but i have seen a little growth and absolutely zero algae to date. never have had an issue with algae at all! I am confident in my split photo period! at lunch and at dinner!

i'll snap a few pics for you guys.

cheers,
Stephen Rountree


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

C'mon...
you have to have an update!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Dude, this tank looks awesome. Love the scape, love the plants, I WANT IT. lol.
Are the anubias attached to hidden driftwood, or are they just in between the rocks?

Good job :thumbsup: This is one of my favorite tanks!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

i'mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm baaaaack............................

final pics of the tank before i tore it down for a new scape.....each time i get a little better ladies..... you'll like....





by the end, all the wires had broken off mostly and the ferns were all attached to the stones/wood. it was pretty cool, some bolbitis was literally ATTACHED like a hand gripping the rock.

FIM MYSTERIOUS! hope you enjoyed it's little trip


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Very beautiful Rountreesj.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Incredible tank :thumbsup: Bravo. I'm sure the next one will be just as nice.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

workin on it
looks like this now...




goin to be better i hope


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

i had wondered what happened with your tank. it turned out really nice. i can't wait to see the next one!


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

NOOOOO!!!! YOU TOOK DOWN THE TANK?!?!?!?! lame...i really like the old scape too :icon_cry: ....anyway I just had a quick question, what substrate did you use??? was it just playsand???


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Carib Sea or something(got it at PetSmart), i've had bad experience with play sand. Algifies to easily. ans aquasoil in back


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Well hurry up and get the tank set back up!


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

+1 :d



cl said:


> well hurry up and get the tank set back up!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

it IS......just not fully planted yet. hard scape in, fish in....need to sell my needle leaf first, then i can plant more...


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

hey what sand did you use for this??? was it just play sand?? does it have a specific brand name? it looks really nice!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

it was caribsea sand


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

lol what kind?:tongue:


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

can't find the bag guys, sorry, i just got extra in a ziplock bag...


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

rountreesj said:


> can't find the bag guys, sorry, i just got extra in a ziplock bag...


LOL I was kidding because I noticed that question was asked & answered twice, which struck me funny. :fish1:Sorry haha:fish:


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

yup it was my fault...i didn't realize that I had asked already...on my way to search for that sand now!



dirtyhermit said:


> LOL I was kidding because I noticed that question was asked & answered twice, which struck me funny. :fish1:Sorry haha:fish:


----------

